# Twonk - Juice Reviews



## CloudmanJHB (5/4/16)

So I am finally getting to this review, and feel I can now elaborate on this somewhat complex flavour.


Company: TWONK
Product Name: *Jelly*
Product Image: Half man half elephant, decorated in a indian headpiece , possibly Ganesha???







Mod: Rolo
Watts/Volts: 30w
Atomiser: Kangertech with bellcap
Coil Resistance: .6
Wicking Material: Rayon

Strength: 3mg

Price: Sample
Website: http://www.twonkjuice.com/

I can vouch for the jellyness of this vape, it really does come across quite well. As far as the the other flavours I have tried to profile them over this mornings 2 tanks and cannot pick them out individually but instead they mix in a wonderful blend of yumminess.

PG/VG : Im unsure they don't disclose it on their site and I have read 70/30 as well as MAX VG online so this is not confirmed.

Website blurb: Jelly has a simple flavor profile that makes it hard not to fall in love on your first draw: a delectable, gourmet strawberry jelly-filled donut that has just triumphantly exited a powdered sugar waterfall to deliver a unique taste like no other. It features a perfect balance of fresh strawberry jam-turned-jelly and creamy dough that’s risen to perfection – those qualities catapult Jelly into a class all its own – a flavor that every vaper desires to their new all-day-vape and their all-time-favorite.

Reviewer Notes:The inhale is sweet and you canget the sweet jelly hitting your tastebuds and on the exhale the donut and strawberry is present. I am not sure if I could vape this all day, the two tanks I went through this morning were great but I am definitely going to be going for a third for awhile  . I think if you are in the mood for something sweet with a touch of tang then this is ideal and will surely satisfy your sweet tooth.

Similar to: Can't really say I have had anything like this

Avoid if: You do not enjoy sweet vapes

nomnomnom : very nom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (5/4/16)

Thanks, been waiting for a local opinion o this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/4/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> So I am finally getting to this review, and feel I can now elaborate on this somewhat complex flavour.
> 
> 
> Company: TWONK
> ...


Agreed on all points. The pastry side will reveal itself more and more as you work through the bottle. For something similar you can try Torus from Rocket Sheep. Nailed the pastry and the frosting 100 percent. A good one indeed. It does fall into a class of vapes which I do enjoy all day but only the odd toot because you can still taste it 5 minutes later. I use very little juice while these are in my rotation.

If you like Jelly, take my word for this, get Mad Hatter from Nostalgia (vanilla cupcake, just WOW it is as good as Jelly if not better). You may thank me when you get around to it hehehehe....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/16)

Thanks for sharing your impressions @CloudmanJHB 
I have renamed the thread title to conform to the convention we use in this section - and have made the juice name bold in your OP.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/4/16)

Thanks @Silver!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (5/4/16)

Do you stock / sell this?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Do you stock / sell this?



R350 for 30mls 
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/jelly-by-twonk/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (5/4/16)

I think Atomix stock as well


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

I'm so tempted to get a bottle of this in the hope of getting a juice that actually tastes like a donut! And then I look at the pile of juices to my left and all the massive disappointments and then I think better of it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm so tempted to get a bottle of this in the hope of getting a juice that actually tastes like a donut! And then I look at the pile of juices to my left and all the massive disappointments and then I think better of it...



I'm riding the same boat as you Rob and I have been through many claiming to be donut. As for Twonk - Jelly, you're not going to find your nut there. Great vape, but I don't think it's what you're looking for. As far as donut vapes go, Torus still at the No.1 spot IMO, but also not quite what I would expect when someone says DONUT!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm riding the same boat as you Rob and I have been through many claiming to be donut. As for Twonk - Jelly, you're not going to find your nut there. Great vape, but I don't think it's what you're looking for. As far as donut vapes go, Torus still at the No.1 spot IMO, but also not quite what I would expect when someone says DONUT!



Thanks Rev! Now off to search for Torus... 

It's not just the Donut that eludes me... I have a terrible time finding vapable juices... it's not as bad as it used to be because there are some mighty fine local juices these days but you have to go through about 20 bottles to find one. I guess I just have a really narrow sphere of juice options...

I got three Zample box's and not one vapable juice in all three box's.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Rev! Now off to search for Torus...
> 
> It's not just the Donut that eludes me... I have a terrible time finding vapable juices... it's not as bad as it used to be because there are some mighty fine local juices these days but you have to go through about 20 bottles to find one. I guess I just have a really narrow sphere of juice options...
> 
> I got three Zample box's and not one vapable juice in all three box's.



The art of juice making has gone down the crapper in the name of a fast buck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Rev! Now off to search for Torus...
> 
> It's not just the Donut that eludes me... I have a terrible time finding vapable juices... it's not as bad as it used to be because there are some mighty fine local juices these days but you have to go through about 20 bottles to find one. I guess I just have a really narrow sphere of juice options...
> 
> I got three Zample box's and not one vapable juice in all three box's.


Torus is EPIC. Excellent pastry base with a convincing strawberry glaze. Not spot-on but I think as close as it is ever going to get. If it was a touch less sweet it would probably be perfect.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/4/16)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The art of juice making has gone down the crapper in the name of a fast buck


There is a LOT of real poopy mixes out there both local and international thats for sure. 50 percent of them a Looper clone lol


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm so tempted to get a bottle of this in the hope of getting a juice that actually tastes like a donut! And then I look at the pile of juices to my left and all the massive disappointments and then I think better of it...




Hey Rob, if you are looking for that taste that shouts hell yeah there's that donut I do not think you will find it in the Twonk, it's good but not what you're hunting for!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

